# What kind of T-Shirt is best for sublimation printing? Dri Fit or Interlock Polyester?



## TheStickerLine7 (May 29, 2015)

Hi! What kind of T-Shirt is best for sublimation printing? Dri Fit or Interlock Polyester? 

:tipthank:


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dri-Fit is a product name of Nike. There is a Dri Fit interlocking polyester that Nike makes.

What's your definition of Dri-Fit? The smooth, shiny material?

Whichever two polyesters you're trying to compare, there really is no 'best'. It's more of a preference. Try both and see which one you like better.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Any 100% polyester fabric should be suitable for sublimation printing. White or light pastels only.


----------

